# AICD device check denials



## jazzyblues2005 (May 9, 2014)

Does anyone else have an abnormally high amount of denials for cpt codes 93282-93284, 93289, and 93295 for diagnosis codes due to medical necessity? It seems like every time I turn around there's a new one to deal with. What diagnosis do you use most commonly? I know V45.02 is common. I had avoided it due to it not being marked as a primary code in the ICD-9 book, but this seems to be one that is paid. I know not to code to get paid, but this is frustrating.


----------



## twizzle (May 9, 2014)

*AICD check denials*



jazzyblues2005 said:


> Does anyone else have an abnormally high amount of denials for cpt codes 93282-93284, 93289, and 93295 for diagnosis codes due to medical necessity? It seems like every time I turn around there's a new one to deal with. What diagnosis do you use most commonly? I know V45.02 is common. I had avoided it due to it not being marked as a primary code in the ICD-9 book, but this seems to be one that is paid. I know not to code to get paid, but this is frustrating.



IICD usually use V53.32 along with the diagnosis code for why the patient had the device.


----------



## twizzle (May 9, 2014)

*Aicd*



wassock said:


> IICD usually use V53.32 along with the diagnosis code for why the patient had the device.



Typo....I should have said I usually use V53.32. Trying to do 2 things at once(male thing, can't multitask!).


----------

